# tour fränkische schweiz 7.8.



## ttbitg (5. August 2005)

hi *,

hat jemand lust auf eine tour in der fränkischen schweiz am kommenden sonntag? 

evtl. eine der touren aus dem bike-magazin:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=1808&nodeid=22&ps_lo=10
Pegnitz-Tour (35,18 km, 750 hm) oder
Ebermannstadt-Tour (32,74 km, 780 hm)

anderer kandidat:
http://www.markt-heiligenstadt.de/tourismus/fahrrad/mountainbiking/route2.shtml
50 km, 1000 hm

soll kein rennen werden, sondern eher eine gemütliche tour (aber auch nicht zu gemütlich ).

startzeit noch offen.
evtl. 11:00 uhr.

ciao
 martin


----------



## Ronaan (5. August 2005)

Lust prinzipiell hätt ich scho, aber ich glaub meine alte lässt mich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (5. August 2005)

@ronaan

zum glück hab ich die probleme nicht.
falls du doch noch zum spielen raus darfst, dann sag bescheid


----------



## kubikjch (5. August 2005)

Hallo,

also die Ebermannstadt Tour kann ich echt empfehlen. Sind wir vor 3 Wochen gefahren, waren mit An- und Abfahrt ca. 60 km und haben echt Spaß gemacht.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## schlupp (7. August 2005)

Also ich bin letzten Sonntag (uops schon vorletzten) die Pegnitztour gefahren, und die war wirklich super schön. Liegen zur Zeit noch drei Bäume, über die man klettern muss(Sturm!!), aber ansonsten sehr viel Trails, und auch schön anspruchsvoll, aber nicht schwierig. 
Würde evtl. nochmal mitfahren, dann müsst ihr net immer  auf  die Karte lucken. Dann kann mehr von Tour"Fahren" sprechen   
Ich spiel dann halt GPS, da es schon zwei drei Stellen gibt, an denen man gerne mal am Ziel, bzw. der Abzweigung vorbeipfeift.


So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding!!!


----------



## jocool (8. August 2005)

Ich wäre dabei gewesen, wenn ich dieses Wochenende nicht verreist gewesen wäre   - mal sehn obs das nächste mal klapt.

Ich vermute aber, die Tour ist sowieso ins Wasser gefallen?


----------



## showman (8. August 2005)

Ich hab das beste der beiden Touren kombiniert. Geht dann von Pegnitz nach Ebermannstad. An und Abfahrt mit dem Zug. Werd ich demnächst mal probieren. Sollte aber trocken sein.

Gruß Showman


----------



## ttbitg (8. August 2005)

hi,

in der fränkischen war ich in der tat nicht.
für ne 50 km tour, war mir das wetter zu unsicher.
hab stattdessen in den hassbergen ein paar runden gedreht.
mal schauen wie nächstes wochenende wird.

ciao
 martin


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> in der fränkischen war ich in der tat nicht.
> für ne 50 km tour, war mir das wetter zu unsicher.
> ...




 weicheier   


coffee


----------



## ttbitg (8. August 2005)

HEY
bin immerhin gestern trotzdem beinahe von hagel erschlagen worden.
hagelkörner groß wie kürbisse.
jawollll
JAWOLLL


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> HEY
> bin immerhin gestern trotzdem beinahe von hagel erschlagen worden.
> hagelkörner groß wie kürbisse.
> jawollll
> JAWOLLL




ja ja, die kürbise fliegen heuer wieder tief   

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (8. August 2005)

Hoppla, habe das mit dem Datum etwas verpeilt. Dachte es wäre nächste Woche  
Naja, aber wenn ihr demnächst mal aufbrecht, wäre ich dabei.


So long
Schlupp

p.s. ich war in Ischgl bei Rennen, und da hat es sogar geschneit!!!!
      da wären mir Kürbise lieber gewesen, da hätte ich dann nicht so gefroren


----------



## Cylex73 (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

hat die Ebermannstadt-Tour zufällig jemand als GPS-Track?

Gruß
Alex


----------

